# Stihl BR450C .....help!



## aljewett (Nov 5, 2022)

A friend dropped off his blower to see if I could fix it. It doesn't start (first problem) and when you pull the starter rope through, without the spark plug, there's a clicking sound. Internet says bent pushrod, or damaged rocker cover. I started taking it apart, but didn't want to dig too deep without a bit of advice and/or a repair manual. Has anyone had the same issue? Thanks,
AJ


----------



## frank_ (Nov 5, 2022)

it was the little end on the last 2 br,s i did


----------



## ray benson (Nov 5, 2022)

aljewett said:


> A friend dropped off his blower to see if I could fix it. It doesn't start (first problem) and when you pull the starter rope through, without the spark plug, there's a clicking sound. Internet says bent pushrod, or damaged rocker cover. I started taking it apart, but didn't want to dig too deep without a bit of advice and/or a repair manual. Has anyone had the same issue? Thanks,
> AJ


Check your inbox for ipl and service manual.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 5, 2022)

4-mix? They suck, my BR400 has not been apart in 30+ years except new spark plug/AF/ and muffler assrestor.


----------



## cscltd (Nov 5, 2022)

br450 is not 4mix. Strat engine. Check crank on flywheel side. It may wobble from crank end bearing gone.


----------



## Tobystihl (Nov 5, 2022)

I've had similar on these, the engine mount bolts come loose and rub on the back of the fan!


----------

